
I speak with a computerized voice. Republicans used it to put words in my mouth - js2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/09/02/ady-barkan-op-ed-scalise-video/
======
henearkr
Why has this been flagged??

Really, right-wingers stop at nothing to mute or distort what does not align
with their opinions.

Before being flagged, this was on HN front page. The agenda is clear here.

~~~
dang
This is so common as to have made the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

It is bog standard HN moderation—I mean user moderation in this case, not
moderator moderation. An inflammatory story makes it to the front page based
on how sensational it is, then users flag it for the same reason. Live by the
flames, die by the flames.

We sometimes turn off users flags, especially when an article is interesting
enough to support a substantive discussion, but that doesn't look like the
case here.

~~~
henearkr
I agree this post is more about illegitimate video editing by right-wingers
(lawmakers), rather than about purely technology.

Still, there is a connection with the deep-fake era that we just entered, and
how we will manage to mitigate the consequences of it...

Also, @dang yes don't worry I know that the moderators are not the ones
responsible for flagging or unflagging.

------
rbecker
> That’s already disingenuous; protesters demanding an end to centuries of
> racial violence have largely been peaceful.

Fiery, but mostly peaceful: [https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/cnn-
ridiculed-for-fi...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/cnn-ridiculed-
for-fiery-but-mostly-peaceful-caption-with-video-of-burning-building-in-
kenosha/ar-BB18qhIU)

~~~
Simulacra
I think it borders on insurrection. I've never seen insurrection, but if this
doesn't come really close, I'm not sure what does.

~~~
mcphage
> if this doesn't come really close, I'm not sure what does.

This, maybe:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_massacre)

~~~
aklemm
This, precisely.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilmington_insurrection_of_189...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilmington_insurrection_of_1898)

~~~
Simulacra
I agree both! Thank you for posting those links.

~~~
mcphage
You're welcome. As you saw, we've got a ways to go, and hopefully we're not
going to get there.

